# Step away from the pit!  BBQ Shrimp, Cajun Style



## 73saint (Apr 27, 2017)

I got a sweet deal on about 15lbs of beautiful, fresh shrimp this morning.  They were 16/20s, so we decided to take about 4lbs and make homemade BBQ shrimp.  For those that don't know, this is a traditional New Orleans dish, and they aren't actually bbq'd.  They are oven baked, basted shrimp in a sauce, and served with french bread.  There are many recipes out there, and some are pretty well known.  This is one that's been in my family since I was a kid.  It's simple, quick, very rich but DELISH!  

Ingredients are 3-5lbs whole shrimp (unpeeled, head on)

                      3 sticks butter, 2 lemons sliced, 2 Tbsp Tabasco,

                      2 tsp paprika, 2 tsp salt, 1 tsp oregano, 3 tsp parsley,

                      1 Tbsp black pepper, 1 bottle Heinz chili sauce, 1 cup white wine

Melt butter in saucepan, add all other ingredients, spread shrimp in a rectangular pan (large and deep so shrimp are not on top of one another). Pour sauce over shrimp, refrigerate and let marinade for at least one hour.  Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 30-40 mins, stirring occasionally. 

got my shrimp ready for the pan(s):













IMG_7691.JPG



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






Took all the ingredients and got them ready to add to the shrimp.  Decided 4lbs was a little large for one pan so I split the sauce, and the shrimp and evenly distributed the goodness:













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






You gotta have some good french bread for this meal, when you taste the sauce you will understand why.













IMG_7694.JPG



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






These shrimp were large, so I stirred them often.  Every 5 minutes or so.  They ended up going 35 minutes total.  At 30, I pulled one small shrimp and tested.  Then at 35 I tested a large one and it was perfect.













FullSizeRender (1).jpg



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






Were just about ready.  Get a big bowl and ladle, cut some chunks of french bread grab a beer and plenty of napkins...













IMG_7700.JPG



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






You will find yourself sucking on the shrimp before you start to peel them, and once you get them peeled, dip em back in the sauce with some of that french bread.  Messy but oh so good!













IMG_7703.JPG



__ 73saint
__ Apr 27, 2017






If you decide to try this recipe at home, I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!


----------



## wade (Apr 28, 2017)

Great looking shrimp. I will be in New Orleans in about 5 weeks time so I will be sure to look out for them


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2017)

Those shrimp look fantastic!

Nicely done!

Point!

Al


----------



## sauced (Apr 28, 2017)

Great looking shrimp!!

Points!!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Damn Saint, ya making me homesick. Look out Pascal Minnelli's! 

We do BBQ shrimp sometimes, but the one thing I absolutely cannot get outside of the greater New Orleans area is frenchbread. Being a former cook and a native of the area, I can reproduce almost anything from my homeland (not always great but usually passable)  but not the French bread. When I am making oyster French bread dressing during the holidays, or whipping up a big pot of roast beef for pro-boys for an LSU or Saints game, I have to settle for something less than what it could be. My non LA guests are always complementary but I must reply "it's even better with New Orleans frenchbread". 


Points for the recipe and the great looking dish!


----------



## uncletork (Apr 28, 2017)

Now that looks delicious!


----------



## sportgd (Apr 28, 2017)

Point! Great step by step, I have always been a huge fan of creole cooking.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone!  They were terrific, and I can't wait for Sunday night leftovers! 

Also, when I was living away from home, I would either order french bread and have it shipped, or pick some up when in town.  You can always cut the loaves down and freeze them when they are still fresh.  Then, when you want some fresh, preheat your oven to 350 and take some bread out to thaw while oven is heating.  When oven beeps, turn it off (oven, not the beeper), then place bread in the oven for about 3-5 minutes.  Comes out fresh as the day you bought it!


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 28, 2017)

I've had shrimp cooked this way.  They are fantastic!  Some friends moved from Nola to here and introduced me to it.  Only they use margarine instead of butter, don't know why.  And 16/20 shrimp; those are some big ones.  As for the bread, I've been baking French loaves and have perfected it.  At least in my opinion.  You're making me head down to the seafood market.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2017)

Dave Schiller said:


> I've had shrimp cooked this way.  They are fantastic!  Some friends moved from Nola to here and introduced me to it.  Only they use margarine instead of butter, don't know why.  And 16/20 shrimp; those are some big ones.  As for the bread, I've been baking French loaves and have perfected it.  At least in my opinion.  You're making me head down to the seafood market.


Dave, I really enjoy trying the different versions of classic recipes.  I also know that most BBQ Skrimps recipes call for worshy sauce, but ours does not.  I also typically will "jazz up" recipes to make them better.  I challenge you to try it this way, and follow the recipe as best you can.  Let me know what you think, I have a feeling you'll like it,


----------



## dave schiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Saint, I'll give your recipe a go, probably tomorrow night.  Need to head to the market and also bake some bread.  Thanks


----------



## weev (Apr 28, 2017)

Holy Smokes that looks amazing      so how does it turn out if you use shrimp with no heads?  I have found one place with  raw shrimp with the shell around where I live but have never seen them with the head


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2017)

Weev said:


> Holy Smokes that looks amazing      so how does it turn out if you use shrimp with no heads?  I have found one place with  raw shrimp with the shell around where I live but have never seen them with the head


It's fine without heads.  We do it that way when we can't get em off the boat.  The heads add flavor, and maybe a little "eye-appeal", but you can certainly do the dish with headless shrimp.


----------



## brent b (Apr 28, 2017)

Haven't tried it yet bUT I'm thinking putting a pan in a hot smoker may be incredible. Point for making my mouth water


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 28, 2017)

We've been using Paul Prudhomme's BBQ shrimp recipe since 1986. I don't deviate from it, except to make 1/2 more sauce for sopping up. Lots of people talk about how good Mr B's version is, but I didn't care too much for it. We'll take off the heads and boil them down to make the stock that's called for in the recipe. Short of that, we'll use hondishi powder to make the stock up


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 28, 2017)

Drop dead beautiful Cajun cooking.  :drool

POINT!


----------



## weev (Apr 28, 2017)

73Saint said:


> It's fine without heads.  We do it that way when we can't get em off the boat.  The heads add flavor, and maybe a little "eye-appeal", but you can certainly do the dish with headless shrimp.


sorry one more question  it says one cup of white wine  does it matter what kind ? Cooking or drinking sweet or dry. I don't drink wine so not sure what kind to use.   Not sure Jack and coke would give it the same taste  lol


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2017)

Weev said:


> sorry one more question  it says one cup of white wine  does it matter what kind ? Cooking or drinking sweet or dry. I don't drink wine so not sure what kind to use.   Not sure Jack and coke would give it the same taste  lol



I used Pinot Grigio this time, I usually use whatever we are drinking at the time but Pinot Grigio seems to have a great taste!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow. I could probably kill two pounds myself. Definitely worth a point.


----------



## 73saint (Apr 28, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Drop dead beautiful Cajun cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chile!  We couldn't wait until Sunday, and polished off the leftovers tonight.  I think they were even better than the first go-around.  I will say though, it's a great dish, but one I could not have very often.  Maybe once or twice a year would be about all I could handle!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks amazing!  I do bbq shrimp in a skillet with butter and black pepper and wooshy sauce.  I will have to give your recipe a try!

Mike


----------



## remsr (Apr 29, 2017)

I absolutely love shell fish, but I have a terrible time dealing with cooked sea foods in the shell. 
   Could this dish be done without the heads and shells to come out as tasty as if the heads and shells were left on? It sounds really good and I would like to try it.
   I also love Cajun foods and have been known to make a mean chicken and sausage gumbo.

Randy,


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2017)

.Looks great! I have made a version several times with delicious results. I have not seen a version with the Heinz Sauce, but l do love the stuff and can see your recipe as tasty. 

Weev, choose a dry wine. You can always add a pinch of sugar if needed but can't take it out. If you don't drink wine regularly, by a Box Wine. You can tap out a cup tonight to cook with and 6 months from now when you are cooking with wine again, it will still be perfectly delicious to use. Does not turn or oxidize.  Almaden Pinot Grigio or Chardonnay are inexpensive and although  quite dry, still drinkable for the non-drinker...JJ


----------



## 73saint (Apr 29, 2017)

REMSR said:


> I absolutely love shell fish, but I have a terrible time dealing with cooked sea foods in the shell.
> Could this dish be done without the heads and shells to come out as tasty as if the heads and shells were left on? It sounds really good and I would like to try it.
> I also love Cajun foods and have been known to make a mean chicken and sausage gumbo.
> 
> Randy,


Randy, I honestly think it would have an effect without the shells.  But, the sauce is really good on it's own, so go for it of you want to try it without.  I might peel the shells, make a seafood stock and add that to the sauce but that might be too much trouble.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> .Looks great! I have made a version several times with delicious results. I have not seen a version with the Heinz Sauce, but l do love the stuff and can see your recipe as tasty.
> 
> Weev, choose a dry wine. You can always add a pinch of sugar if needed but can't take it out. If you don't drink wine regularly, by a Box Wine. You can tap out a cup tonight to cook with and 6 months from now when you are cooking with wine again, it will still be perfectly delicious to use. Does not turn or oxidize. Almaden Pinot Grigio or Chardonnay are inexpensive and although quite dry, still drinkable for the non-drinker...JJ


That's great advice about the boxed wine.  We aren't heavy drinkers, and a lot of times a bottle of wine will go bad on us, after we've opened it.  Next time I buy white, I'll give that a try.


----------



## remsr (Apr 29, 2017)

Good idea about using the shells and heads for stock. I don't mind extra work. I make dark chocolate roux and cameliz


----------



## remsr (Apr 29, 2017)

Darn this phone it does what it wants to. The word I was attempting to type is caramelize 6 large onions for French onion soup, both take lots of time.

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Apr 29, 2017)

Great advice JJ thank you.

Randy,


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 30, 2017)

Boy I miss the food down there. Every so often I get crawfish withdrawals.... Those shrimp look Delicious!


----------



## disco (Apr 30, 2017)

Super shrimp, Saint! Points for sharing a dish with us!

Disco


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2017)

73saint-New fellow cajun member here, great looking BBQ Shrimp. I love BBQ'ed shrimp. I use the sauce recipe on BBQ redfish on the halfshell too-friggin amazing good! I'm looking forward to the shrimp season opener in about 2 weeks so I can pick some shrimp up fresh from the docks while redfishing. Now I gotta do BBQ shrimp! LOL! I got some family heirloom recipes I'll be sharing as a contributing member here as I cook them or get requests.


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Darn this phone it does what it wants to. The word I was attempting to type is caramelize 6 large onions for French onion soup, both take lots of time.
> 
> Randy,


Speaking of french onion soup-save the Au Jus from brisket and make French Onion soup with dat! WHAT! Talk about takin it up a notch!!!


----------



## wimpy69 (May 1, 2017)

[quote name="Indaswamp" url="/t/261832/step-away-from-the-pit-bbq-shrimp-cajun-style/30#post_1699273"

Speaking of french onion soup-save the Au Jus from brisket and make French Onion soup with dat! WHAT! Talk about takin it up a notch!!!
[/quote]

----
Now there's an idea!!


----------



## remsr (May 1, 2017)

That is a great idea. My dilemma would be, should I pour it over the sliced brisket like I have been doing or save it for French onion soup? I just made a gal of rich beef stock out of beef back ribs, onions, celery, carrots, garlic and tomato paste that I seasoned and roasted in the oven until they were nice and brown then I simmered them for hours until the meat  fell off the bones then I stained it, refrigerated it for a few hours, slimed the fat, poured it in 2 cup containers and put it in the freezer. It's so thick and rich that I need to thin it with some store bought beef stock.
Less the spices I use to rub my brisket this stuff is as good as brisket juices. But now you have me thinking about how my French onion soup would taste if I seasoned the beef back bones and veggies with a little brisket rub??? I could even put a little in my already cooked stock and boil it or better yet put it in the smoker at 225 and boil it for a little smoke flavor? My concern would be that everyone says my French onion soup is the best they ever tasted, would this make it better or turn it into something else that's great but is clearly no traditional French onion soup?  I do love trying new things, but both the soup and the stock are time consuming. Would my  picky wife who loves my soup say " this tastes different" and like it or not? She is a fantastic cook and baker and hard to please. 

Randy,


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 1, 2017)

YESSSSS!!! Shellfish are a real delicacy and probably have been my favorite thing of al foods. I have been fortunate enough to live around fresh fish as well as shellfish; including shrimp living near the coast.. To my utter disappointment the last 2 times I have eaten shrimp I have broken out in an reaction after eating shrimp! Fortunately it hasn't been anything life threatening.  I have broke out in itchy and swollen hives all over my body and was able to quell it with Benadryl. I never knew there was such a thing as adult onset allergies like this!  am going to give you a point because yours looks fantastic, but I am jealous! Enjoy them if you can folks, because the day may come that you can never have them again.


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2017)

Runs in my family...both my Dad and brother itch when they eat boiled crawfish or boiled shrimp. Lots of beer tends to deaden it though...


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2017)

I use a very simple rub on brisket without a lot of churching up so the Au Jus is simply seasoned, with just a little on the salty side. When making the soup, I add a little more water to cut the salt a little, but when it is done-in a bowl with the crouton and swiss cheese...It is perfect!


----------



## indaswamp (May 1, 2017)

To the OP-sorry to side track your thread....


----------



## 73saint (May 1, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> To the OP-sorry to side track your thread....


All good.  The posts and feedback are all helpful.  Glad this thread has helped and hope everyone enjoys as I do...


----------



## mike5051 (May 1, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Runs in my family...both my Dad and brother itch when they eat boiled crawfish or boiled shrimp. Lots of beer tends to deaden it though...


I get a red rash across the upper body,and neck.  I keep on eating!

Mike


----------



## shyzabrau (May 1, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as adult onset allergies like this!



I've developed an allergy to alcohol. Luckily, it just intermittently manifests itself as a deep flush in my face and a mottled flush on my upper chest. (And sometimes a dramatic flavor shift.) So far, it is liveable, which is good because my first and foremost hobby is brewing beer...


----------



## mike5051 (May 1, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I've developed an allergy to alcohol. Luckily, it just intermittently manifests itself as a deep flush in my face and a mottled flush on my upper chest. (And sometimes a dramatic flavor shift.) So far, it is liveable, which is good because my first and foremost hobby is brewing beer...










   Holy smoke!  If I'm allergic to alcohol...Nice knowing you my friends!

Mike


----------



## shyzabrau (May 1, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> :icon_eek:   Holy smoke!  If I'm allergic to alcohol...Nice knowing you my friends!
> 
> Mike



Like I mentioned, I can live with the reaction. The flavor shift is really bizarre and ALMOST enough to make me put down the beer...


----------

